# Whats my amp worth?



## suzenonest (Aug 25, 2010)

I got this amp years back and it sounds great! Very nice and clean sound. It has no overdrive but when used with a good pedal it can have a nice distortion. I just wanted to know if it was worth anything. Its a peavey classic 200w tube amp. Pics posted below.


----------



## randall (Dec 9, 2006)

cool amp! old Peavey amps have a cool tone to them, i would say 400 buxs.


----------



## suzenonest (Aug 25, 2010)

O wow that wud be awesome. I only paid 50 for it in the first place lol


----------



## Wardo1974 (May 31, 2010)

I had a sweet Peavey Deuce a few years ago. I only paid $150 bucks for it...it had fantastic reverb and clean tone. I only traded it because my uncle gave me his Blues Junior for it. Peaveys are underrated amps, I think.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Those are nice but are you shure its tube?
The 200 watts gives it away as SS, you can pull the back cover off to look for tubes.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

It's a 50W amp...

Check here: Need help identifying this amp Post #7, there is a link to the owner's manual.

It's not a 100 % tube amp, only the output stage.
post #2 of the same thread contains the schematics.


----------



## suzenonest (Aug 25, 2010)

why would it say that it is 200w then? and i can see the tubes in the back so i assumed it was a tube amp.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

200w is how much power it draws.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I thought these were 50 watt amps, but maybe there are different varieties.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wendy!! That's like my old friend's old amp. Named Wendy because, well classic... Nice tone as I recall.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, it is 50 Watts. I owned a Peavey Classic 50 before, nice amp. It is a hybrid design with a SS pre and tube power section. 2 12's in it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Every time I see a cool combo, and I love combos at 50 watts or less, I get major amp lust. However, I already have a couple I love. This Peavey would be a great (almost) all purpose amp. What a steal!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yes, it is 50 Watts. I owned a Peavey Classic 50 before, nice amp. It is a hybrid design with a SS pre and tube power section. 2 12's in it.


the classic 50 isn't a hybrid...?


----------

